# Flevopol substitute



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

I found Quickcrete concrete bonding adhesive at Home Depot. Looks to ba a perfect substitute for Flevopol, since that's not available in the US. I'm building a new 10G vert and it should work much better than the silicone/coco procedure. It's also water resistant so moisture won't seep through or behind. I'll be sure to take construction photos and compare the difference when finished.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

I've played with it a bit as well and it's not bad. I'm very picky though and haven't produced anything I really liked, but I blame that completely on myself, not the product.
j


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm gonna start with the small tank to see how it goes. Looks to be a bit messy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, I started working with a 30 gallon tank that was in less than mint shape and worked sections at a time letting each dry first and then trying to solve what I didn't like about the previos.
j


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I would like to see pictures....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I am using the same stuff from ace. Its prolly gonna be a while because i am realy trying to make something great with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Ryan, are you using the Ace brand or the Quickcrete?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like to see pictures wether they are "great" or poor or just ok.
Would be useful.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Tad, you can go to http://www.poison-frogs.nl/e0301.html . He used the Flevopol(a Dutch product) to create the background in his shower type vivarium.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

ACE brand, arent they the same thing?

Ryan


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Look into weldbond, I have used it on a number of tanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I would, but this viv i am working on is 25% water section, and the concrete primer will be underwater in some parts. I hope it will do ok through that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Is it just me or does that link not work?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

furizzl said:


> Is it just me or does that link not work?


Theres a period after the link. Take it off and it will work.

M.N


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry, I fixed it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Now here's the real question. Is the concrete bonding adhesive water proof after it dries or should I have got the acrylic concrete mix?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Should I mix a little cement into the slurry to make it dry harder?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

*cement in mixture and sika in the states?*

Hi!

In sweden, the closest to Flevopol is Sika and there product *Sikacem830*, maybe you have something like that over there?

http://hem.bredband.net/anders_risberg/ ... 20047.html

I made my first sikatank about a year ago and now i have learned a lot =)
First of all, dont only use soil, sika and water.. its to short fibers, so i doensnt hold togeheter as good as i want..

Now i have made 3 new tanks, with a little bit differnt blend, i use _cocoshumus, cocochips, soil, sand, just a little cement, water and sikacem830_ :idea: 

Have just started to decorate the new tanks and the new mix, its MUCH better then the first mix, holding up real good and i think the plants and mosses will love it! :lol: 

have some mixed pictures at:

http://hem.bredband.net/anders_risberg/index.html

regards, anders


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone ever used plaster? I would think it would fall apart when it got wet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Plaster would break down in a moist environment.

Cement actually "cures". To get the best cure for the given strengh possible with the mix, it wants to hydrate cure. Misting it so it doesn't "dry" gives this hydration. To rapid "drying" (dehydration) weakens the cement and can lead to "checking" or cracking.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Anders! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

thanks Ryan! i think i will


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

BTW Amazing vivs and frogs on your pics, verry nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

thank you once more =)


----------

